# Programmer



## mikey_r82 (Nov 7, 2011)

Anyone have any information/pricing on a good programmer for my 1.4l 6 speed? I am wanting to add some performance but I don't want to get into any part swapping etc. I would prefer something that I can plug in, change the program, and go and still ahve the ability to change back to the stock programming. I do not want something complicated as I do not have the time to really learn how to do it and do not want to mess anything up.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take a look at the Trifecta performance tune. There are multiple threads on this. BNR (one of our vendors) sells this tune and Jerry spends a lot of time here helping both customers and non-customers.


----------

